# does DE cause cancer?



## Akira (May 21, 2008)

I doubt it as its in toothpaste..


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

none that I know of. Don't breath it in your lungs. That's the only safety concern.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

In fish or people?


----------



## Akira (May 21, 2008)

here is the material safety data sheet on it...
http://www.sciencestuff.com/msds/C1668.html
edit: its a zero on health..and this MSDS is for pure DE...you're fine partner..


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

I ment for a pool filter, but its all the same thing. my mother told me yes it is, and I just didn't understand how dirt can cause cancer, but I guess every thing causes cancer if u have enough of it.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

> Don't breath it in your lungs


If you did this on a regular basis you might get pneumoconiosis. That's the only thing I can think of. There isn't a huge difference between DE and sand. DE is different only in that it has a lot of sharp little points, which makes it useful for mechanically killing ground dwelling insects. It also has a smaller particle size, which means it becomes airborne more easily.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

From what I read, it soaks up oils, lipids really well. How it kill insects is it absorbs the lipids in the insects exoskeleton, causing the insect to dehydrate. It will dry out your hands too if you don't wear gloves.


----------



## Fuzzyfoenix (Jan 13, 2011)

Pool filter grade diatomaceous earth has been heat and chemically treated and will poison an animal or human who ingests it.


----------



## Canuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Fuzzyfoenix said:


> Pool filter grade diatomaceous earth has been heat and chemically treated and will poison an animal or human who ingests it.


What are you basing this on?


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Fuzzyfoenix said:


> Pool filter grade diatomaceous earth has been heat and chemically treated and will poison an animal or human who ingests it.


This.

If you are in fact talking about pool grade as opposed to food grade, then yes, pool grade DE _can_ be carcinogenic and/or otherwise poisonous. The mere fact that a distinction exists between food grade anything or industrial grade anything is proof that industrial grade products are inferior. Usually, this refers to the facilities they are processed in, how clean the machinery or surfaces are required to be, that sort of thing. Is there a chance that industrial (pool grade) DE could be as clean or safe as the food grade? Sure, but I wouldn't want to take that chance. Pool grade DE could be processed in the same facility that manufactures PVC, for instance, which could lead to carcinogens finding their way into the DE.

That's just an example. But as far as food grade DE goes, no, it is not carcinogenic. There is even a recommended daily allowance for it, by the FDA. People swallow it to get rid of parasites and worms.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

Inhalation:
Causes dryness and irritation to the respiratory tract. Symptoms may include coughing, sore throat, breathing difficulty (dyspnea), and wheezing. Excessive inhalation may cause decreased pulmonary function, lung damage and silicosis. Acute silicosis is manifested by dyspnea, fever, cough and weight loss. Severe respiratory symptoms may lead to death.
Ingestion:
No adverse effects expected.
Skin Contact:
Causes irritation with dryness and abrasion.
Eye Contact:
Causes irritation, redness, and pain.
Chronic Exposure:
Prolonged inhalation exposure may produce silicosis. Chronic symptoms include cough, dyspnea, wheezing, increased susceptibility to tuberculosis, decreased chest expansion, and repeated nonspecific chest illnesses. Progressive respiratory and cardiopulmonary impairment may be fatal. Chronic inhalation of crystalline silica is a lung cancer hazard.
Aggravation of Pre-existing Conditions:
Persons with pre-existing respiratory or cardiopulmonary problems may be more susceptible to the effects of this substance.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I always thought it had silicates in the soil that were harmful and remember saftey warnings on the filters and bags of earth, but it has been 7 or 8 years since I have purchased or handled any, so??? The only other thing I could say is that you could very easily get pneumonia from any fine powder, DE, pulverized lime, etc, by breathing the dust.


----------



## Canuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Don't get me wrong. I'd would suggest anybody using something like this should take reasonable precautions. These risks:



johnny313 said:


> Inhalation:
> Causes dryness and irritation to the respiratory tract. Symptoms may include coughing, sore throat, breathing difficulty (dyspnea), and wheezing. Excessive inhalation may cause decreased pulmonary function, lung damage and silicosis. Acute silicosis is manifested by dyspnea, fever, cough and weight loss. Severe respiratory symptoms may lead to death.
> Ingestion:
> No adverse effects expected.
> ...


are pretty well identical to the risks of regular household dust. The MSDS on the DE lists health risks as minimal (0) and MSDS sheets are a reputable source of information. Nobody else listed a source for their info. Kind of reminds me of the dihydrogen monoxide scare


----------



## Shipmonkey (Sep 7, 2009)

I hope DE isn't too bad. It's the primary component of every mountain top in the area I live in. We've got so much of it here a good wind storm makes it look like it's snowing in the valley.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

Shipmonkey said:


> I hope DE isn't too bad. It's the primary component of every mountain top in the area I live in. We've got so much of it here a good wind storm makes it look like it's snowing in the valley.


I would do some research on the causes of death in your area!


----------



## Yoemen66 (Apr 28, 2011)

as DE is a naturally occurring product and is basically just the exoskeletons of extremely small diatoms, I would be extremely surprised if it is carcinogenic. That said, I would be far more worried about people eating something sharp enough to slice up insects then I would be about the long term risks of ingestion.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

Yoemen66 said:


> as DE is a naturally occurring product and is basically just the exoskeletons of extremely small diatoms, I would be extremely surprised if it is carcinogenic. That said, I would be far more worried about people eating something sharp enough to slice up insects then I would be about the long term risks of ingestion.


arsenic is naturally occurring too but if you ingest too much you will die! 
anything in excessive quantities will do harm to a person's body!


----------



## Yoemen66 (Apr 28, 2011)

yes and so is anthrax as I said in my post. However with DE I wouldn't be worried about long term effects so much as what its sharp edges would do to your insides if ingested.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

Yoemen66 said:


> yes and so is anthrax as I said in my post. However with DE I wouldn't be worried about long term effects so much as what its sharp edges would do to your insides if ingested.


actually anthrax is a disease


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

There's a lot of speculation being thrown around in this thread, along with ridiculous comparisons, so I figure it's another good time to reiterate that DE is not poisonous or carcinogenic, in and of itself. If there are still any questions about this, please look at the MSDS chart for DE, as someone already linked in this thread.

DE is simply fossilized diatoms. Yes, that brown stuff that otos love to eat. The stuff we all see in our own aquariums. That stuff. But millions of years old and fossilized.

It's perfectly innocuous, as long as you don't inhale it, because the inhalation of ANY dust is bad and can cause respiratory problems or worse.


----------



## Yoemen66 (Apr 28, 2011)

yes, but the bacteria that cause it, Bacillus _anthracis, are naturally occurring.
_


----------

